# Fiat Ducato headlight deflectors in France



## Reggie

Hi,
We will be travelling to France soon and I have just read in the May MMM that the Eurolite headlamp deflectors do not fit the new Fiat Ducato ( we have a 2009 ) headlights, has anyone experience of this and what is available, I do not really want to spend £70 as suggested for plastic covers.
Regards
Reg


----------



## Wizzo

I would check your beam pattern first to see whether you actually need them. If you have a flat dipped beam with no uplift to the left then you are OK.

JohnW


----------



## steco1958

Reggie said:


> Hi,
> We will be travelling to France soon and I have just read in the May MMM that the Eurolite headlamp deflectors do not fit the new Fiat Ducato ( we have a 2009 ) headlights, has anyone experience of this and what is available, I do not really want to spend £70 as suggested for plastic covers.
> Regards
> Reg


not true, The position needs to be as in example 5 on the "Must Read Sheet" that comes with the deflectors.

Steve

PS, used mine last year and will be using again this year.

Steve


----------



## xgx

Steve ...any chance of a pic of the "_must read_" sheet please?

(Just want to be sure I get mine in the right place on the protectors)


----------



## steco1958

xgx said:


> Steve ...any chance of a pic of the "_must read_" sheet please?
> 
> (Just want to be sure I get mine in the right place on the protectors)


Sorry don't have scanner working at moment, Try this file hope it works.

Steve


----------



## xgx

Thanks Steve ... gets me into the ball park


----------



## Zebedee

xgx said:


> Steve ...any chance of a pic of the "_must read_" sheet please?
> 
> (Just want to be sure I get mine in the right place on the protectors)


Hi Graham

It wouldn't help I'm afraid. The headlamps "glass" has such a complex curve that photo's or diagrams are not much help since it's impossible to represent the curve on a flat image.

The positions are nowhere near where you expect them to be anyway.

Two suggestions.

1). Find a motorhome with the covers fitted and ask if you can take measurements. Most have the marks clearly shown. The eBay "el cheapo" ones perfectly OK, but have no marks.

2). Aim the van at a wall about 10 yards away - at night of course! Stick a 2" x 1.5" rectangle of card on a 2 foot stick, and move it around in front of your dipped beam until the obviously raised portion (at top left on the garage wall) is blocked.

Have Mrs Xgx ready to place her finger on the spot until you can stick a similar sized bit of insulating tape on the headlamp glass.

_*N.B. To anyone without protectors fitted*_. Having said all that, I wouldn't bother unless you are doing a lot of night driving because *a).* sticking tape directly onto the headlamp "glass" could damage it . . . . . and *b).* there is enough adjustment on your dashboard control to lower the headlamps so far that you will only dazzle coal miners!! :wink: :lol: :lol:

I have the covers, but the primary reason I fitted them was because a new headlamp unit costs about £350 I believe!! 8O

(I paid about £38 for mine and they are marked with the mask positions. Can't remember where from, but I posted on here and several others bought the same. Somebody will remember!! 8O :lol: :lol: )

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Penquin

This was discussed on a different thread for a different year group and I scanned the fitting sheet then - check if this helps;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-688592.html#688592

Dave


----------



## xgx

Thanks Dave ... there's just me and the labrador

...anyone with protectors fitted with masks on an X250 going to Peterborough Show?

It's gonna be easier than training the Lab to hold the card :lol:


----------



## Stanner

xgx said:


> Thanks Dave ... there's just me and the labrador
> 
> ...anyone with protectors fitted with masks on an X250 going to Peterborough Show?
> 
> It's gonna be easier than training the Lab to hold the card :lol:


Yep and you might then end up with the masks stuck to the nearest tree. :lol:


----------



## bognormike

can I be a bit controversial here, and say "why bother?". Reasons - 
1) how often will you be driving at night when away?

2) all those sticky things make a mess of your headlights :roll: 

3) has anybody been stopped "over there" for this?

Alright a bit tongue in cheek, but I've been "over there" a few times with no deflectors / stickers, and noticed loads of cars / etc in the queue at ports without them as well. I also diligently put them on when I first got our original van, and that had one "euro" headlight and one UK one, as I found out when it failed its first MOT :roll: 

8) 8)


----------



## cabby

I could be wrong, :roll: :roll: again. but was there not a notification that whether you drive at night or not the vehicle had to be fitted with deflectors in France some time this year.I bought mine at the Fiat dealers for £50.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/FIAT-DUCATO-H...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM?hash=item3a4fd1eab6

this on ebay at the moment.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee

Penquin said:


> This was discussed on a different thread for a different year group and I scanned the fitting sheet then - check if this helps;
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-688592.html#688592
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave

We must be careful not to talk at cross-purposes here.

Yours and Steve's diagrams may help if you are using _*deflectors*_, but are useless if we are talking about _*masks*_ (as I was earlier :wink:  )

I've never bothered with deflectors because I don't think they work. _(Not going to argue the case here, but how the heck can they work when they are supposed to be fitted upside down on some headlamp types!!! Basic Physics tells you that is a load of cobblers. :roll: )_

Simple masks are a whole lot cheaper and easier, and they patently do work 'cos you can see the effect on the garage wall! Mine have never been queried in the MOT either since they do not contravene any regulation (that I know of) and only serve to "improve" the beam pattern for the purposes of the UK test.

If they fall off or get tatty, it's a few moments job to cut and stick on a new set from the roll of insulating tape.

Dave 

P.S. _*If you bother at all*_ - refer back to the dashboard adjustment on the X250!


----------



## xgx

Stanner said:


> Yep and you might then end up with the masks stuck to the nearest tree. :lol:


 :?:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Reggie said:


> Hi,
> We will be travelling to France soon and I have just read in the May MMM that the Eurolite headlamp deflectors do not fit the new Fiat Ducato ( we have a 2009 ) headlights, has anyone experience of this and what is available, I do not really want to spend £70 as suggested for plastic covers.
> Regards
> Reg


Has your unit got the twin H/lamps, If so they can be easily changed from right to left by a screw on your Headlamp unit.


----------



## CatSailor

You can purchase the Fiat headlamp protectors (same as in the MMM article) from Climair. Cost is about £30 + VAT and postage about 50% of the price quoted in MMM.

CatSailor


----------



## Zebedee

CatSailor said:


> You can purchase the Fiat headlamp protectors (same as in the MMM article) from Climair. Cost is about £30 + VAT and postage about 50% of the price quoted in MMM.
> 
> CatSailor


Thanks Cat. 

That's the source I couldn't remember. 

They come from Australia and mine are labelled "Fiat" but they fit the Peugeot perfectly. (No surprise there then! :roll: )

Dave


----------



## camoyboy

Hi,
We will be at the Peterborough Show, arriving tommorow about 4.00pm. You are more than welcome to look at the masking area on our protectors, we have a Rapido 7097F, reg. R70 MOY.
Basically, looking straight at the dipped light from the front of the van, you need to blank off the lower left quadrant of the circle. 
I would recommend fitting them, even if only daytime driving. Our friends were stopped leaving the Ferry port for not having any form of deflectors fitted, and also done for no GB sticker. 80 euros spent before they even started their holiday.
Colin


----------



## xgx

Much appreciated Colin ... I'll bring me protectors and marker pen 

It'll either be tomorrow evening or Sat ... easy to spot, 6'3", straight hair, curly teeth with beard and specs... :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

camoyboy said:


> I would recommend fitting them, even if only daytime driving. Our friends were stopped leaving the Ferry port for not having any form of deflectors fitted, and also done for no GB sticker. 80 euros spent before they even started their holiday.
> Colin


Sound advice Colin, and I would agree with you. I always fit the masks myself. It's just one more little concern dealt with so you don't have to worry when you see a young and ambitious Gendarme! :roll: :roll:

I think your friends were very unlucky though, since there is no law to say that any sort of mask or deflector must be fitted.

All the law says is that oncoming drivers must not be dazzled, and there is no specified way of achieving this. Lowering the lights with the dashboard buttons is just as effective - probably more so if the mask is stuck in the wrong place as it very often is!!

I now wait for someone to call me a pillock :lol: , and quote a law I have not seen, but I got the information from the AA website last year - and I doubt if it has altered.

Dave


----------



## tviall

Totally agree with you Dave.

I have a x250 with plastic headlamp protectors (approx £20-£30 off the net) onto which I stick deflectors. I don't know if they are in the right place or not. They look about right and when I stand back the lights don't shine in my eyes.

When in France I lower the dipped handlamps so as not to cause a nuisance but to be honest I don't tend to drive at night. The lights are only on in rain.

This way, the "powers that be" have little to complain about. I have deflectors and my lights are not causing any problems. As to whether the deflectors are exactly in the right place or not is immaterial. 

See you all at P'Boro.

Tony


----------



## Blizzard

Tony,

I don't think you can go far wrong with that theory. as long as you are not causing dazzle, which you won't be if your light adjusters are wound down as you state.

Any cursory roadside checks by _Europlod_ could not prove that the masked area was not 100% correctly positioned.

It would not be worth their time and effort, unless it was a major investigation ie. a fatality and an allegation of someone being dazzled by a Brit on holi 8)


----------



## RichardnGill

tviall said:


> Totally agree with you Dave.
> 
> I have a x250 with plastic headlamp protectors (approx £20-£30 off the net) onto which I stick deflectors. I don't know if they are in the right place or not. They look about right and when I stand back the lights don't shine in my eyes.
> 
> When in France I lower the dipped handlamps so as not to cause a nuisance but to be honest I don't tend to drive at night. The lights are only on in rain.
> 
> This way, the "powers that be" have little to complain about. I have deflectors and my lights are not causing any problems. As to whether the deflectors are exactly in the right place or not is immaterial.
> 
> See you all at P'Boro.
> 
> Tony


That is exactly what I have done, we travelled a good few miles last year in the dark in France without any problems

Richard...


----------



## Rosbotham

For me the views of the police on this are pretty irrelevant. You're visiting someone's country, and for me it's pig ignorant to leave yourself in the position where you could dazzle the local drivers.

If you don't plan to drive in the dark, well fine, but what about when it rains or it's misty and you need your lights?

I haven't looked at the specifics of the X250, but in general headlamps have a L shaped beam (or mirror image thereof for vans sold for driving on t'other side), and no amount of adjusting down will totally remove that part of the beam which is designed to hit the nearside grass verge, which when on the "wrong" side of the road is well targeted into oncoming traffic.

So either masks or deflectors are needed.

Given that most of us buy motorhomes as a long term investment, buying protectors with mask templates makes sense, because versus buying the ones from Halfords, they can be used every season that you have the van. The ones I got came with two sets of mask stickers, and as it happens the surface of the protectors was such that I could peel them off for this year's usage. So given you can buy the protectors for £30, if you keep the van for 5 years that's £6 a year and chances are you can ebay them and get back much of your money if your next van isn't the same base chassis. And that's before we get on the benefits of potentially avoiding damage to very expensive headlamp units.

Always bemuses me how folk can lay out at least 30 grand on a motorhome, then baulk at paying 30 quid for the littlest thing...

Paul


----------



## cabby

well according to this website headlamp converters are COMPULSORY.
which is what I posted earlier.  

http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/driving-in-france.htm

cabby


----------



## Zebedee

Rosbotham said:


> . . . it's pig ignorant to leave yourself in the position where you could dazzle the local drivers.


Strong words Paul :roll: but yes, I agree. Unfortunately some of your following arguments are incorrect (for the X250) . . . though I am not disagreeing with the prinicple.



Rosbotham said:


> I haven't looked at the specifics of the X250


I have. I am on my second. :wink:



Rosbotham said:


> . . . no amount of adjusting down will totally remove that part of the beam which is designed to hit the nearside grass verge.


A bold statement Young Sir, since you already confess that you have no experience of the X250. :wink: 8O

In fact they can be lowered so far that it is almost dangerous, as they illuminate only about 10 yards in front of the van.



Rosbotham said:


> So either masks or deflectors are needed.


Nope :roll: Not to avoid dazzle anyway. :?



Rosbotham said:


> Given that most of us buy motorhomes as a long term investment, buying protectors with mask templates makes sense, because versus buying the ones from Halfords, they can be used every season that you have the van. The ones I got came with two sets of mask stickers, and as it happens the surface of the protectors was such that I could peel them off for this year's usage. So given you can buy the protectors for £30, if you keep the van for 5 years that's £6 a year and chances are you can ebay them and get back much of your money if your next van isn't the same base chassis. And that's before we get on the benefits of potentially avoiding damage to very expensive headlamp units.


Spot on. Exactly my sentiments and experience.



Rosbotham said:


> Always bemuses me how folk can lay out at least 30 grand on a motorhome, then baulk at paying 30 quid for the littlest thing...


Couldn't agree more, specially in this instance. As you say, that 30 quid (nearer 40 actually) may well save us £350 or more if we get behind a lorry shedding stone chippings! 8O

Don't want to upset anyone, but like you, I can't believe the lengths some folk go to (apparently on principle) in trying to avoid _*ever *_paying a few quid for a campsite.

_(Reaches for crash hat and runs away to hide!! _:lol: :lol

Dave


----------



## Zebedee

cabby said:


> well according to this website headlamp converters are COMPULSORY.
> which is what I posted earlier.
> 
> http://driving.drive-alive.co.uk/driving-in-france.htm
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby

Just copied this from the AA Website. >> On this page <<

 Headlights
If you're driving to the Continent and using headlights then you must adjust the headlamp beam pattern to suit driving on the right so that the dipped beam doesn't dazzle oncoming drivers.

The legal requirement is to _'not cause dazzle to oncoming drivers' _rather than specifically to adjust/convert headlamp beam pattern *so if it's only a short trip and you know you won't have to drive with lights on then conversion is not necessary*. (My emphasis in red.)

Obviously one of them is wrong! 8O 8O

I'm inclined to believe the AA, and I can't think who else to ask for the definitive answer. :?

Dave


----------



## wakk44

We are off to France next week and I have bought a set of protectors for our van headlights which is the 2.8 JTD.They come with 2 pairs of masks to stick on to the protector,which has a corresponding marked area,which I will fit whilst on the ferry. 

The main reason for fitting them is that I think it is wise to look after the headlights as they are not cheap to replace as someone has already said. 

As far as dazzling oncoming drivers I haven't a clue if it would stop that,but I don't want to upset the local gendarmarie and give them any reason to stop me.

''When in Rome'' as the saying goes


----------



## Rosbotham

Guess my contention (with no solid evidence!) would be that if a vehicle's headlights are adjusted low enough so the verge component no longer dazzles when used on the wrong side of the road, inherently the whole beam will be sufficiently low that it's questionnable whether they're functioning effectively as headlights.


----------



## trevd01

Official Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen X250 beam deflectors protectors:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-670289.html#670289

for fitting instructions

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-672801.html#672801

for pictures (edit: which I have now copied here for convenience)


----------



## xgx

camoyboy said:


> You are more than welcome to look at the masking area on our protectors...


Been there, done that :wink:

Thanks again Colin, I was there around 7:15pm tonight (Fri)... sorry I missed you.

Thanks also to* trevd01* for the pix link


----------



## camoyboy

No problem, we went for a wander to see who was here we knew.
Maybe see you tomorrow.
Colin


----------



## Reggie

*Thanks to everyone*

Thanks to everyone for all the responses as ever everyone has been so helpfull.
Regards
Reg


----------



## Rossoil

Just fitted headlight deflectors purchased from Climair,
1st class service from this firm,well pleased ,Rossoil


----------



## Techno100

trevd01 said:


> Official Fiat/Peugeot/Citroen X250 beam deflectors protectors:
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-670289.html#670289
> 
> for fitting instructions
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-672801.html#672801
> 
> for pictures (edit: which I have now copied here for convenience)


Can one buy these for French Ducato headlights? Ive just bought a Ducato with European headlights but fitted with covers like yours that are designed to stop a left hand kickup which serve no use at all on mine that have a right hand kickup. 
Your experience appreciated who so ever knows?

PS and yes they are definitely not UK headlights as I've compared the pattern of the reflector with several UK vans today.

EDIT
The blank section at 3 oclock to 6 oclock is at 6 oclock to 9 oclock on UK vehicles


----------



## Pat-H

I just purchased the bog standard ones:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HEADLAMP-BEAM-DEFLECTORS-HEAD-LIGHT-CONVERTERS-ADAPTOR-/160391444399

AN older set I had for our Fiat MPV didn't list the Ducatto but the new set did.
Stuck them on as directed and nver had any issues. Cleaned off fine while waiting to return on the ferry.

Can't see the point in not fitting them (reguardless of how effective they are) Why leave yourslef open to agro from the police and you can adjust the headlight level at night to ensure you don't dazzle.

I know drivers who don't bother with spare bulbs or hivis or any of the compulsory stuff. They're just daft. The kit could be useful and it's the law. And the total cost less than a tank of fuel.


----------

